# Doppelklick auf Component abfangen



## max5432 (18. Jun 2009)

Ich möchte das Doppelklick auf einer Komponente abfangen. Wie macht man so etwas prinzipiel? Muss ich mit KeyListener arbeiten, oder geht man da anders vor?

Danke für jeden Tipp.


----------



## Schandro (18. Jun 2009)

Beispielcode:

```
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;

public class XXX{

	public static void main(String[] args){
		new XXX();
	}


	private JFrame window = new JFrame();
	private JPanel panel = new JPanel();

	public XXX(){
		window.setBounds(100,100,400,200);
		window.add(panel);
		
		JButton button = new JButton("Gudden");
		button.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter(){
			@Override
			public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent event){
				if(event.getClickCount() == 2 && event.getButton() == MouseEvent.BUTTON1){
					System.out.println("Doppelklick mit der linken Maustaste");
				}
			}
		});
		panel.add(button);
		
		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				window.setVisible(true); 
			}
		});
		
	}
}
```
KeyListener ist für die Tastatur zuständig, nicht für die Maus.


----------



## Developer_X (18. Jun 2009)

Schandro, zeig ihm das wenigstens *nicht* mit einem Button, sondern mit einem Label, so wie er es noch nicht kennt


----------



## Schandro (18. Jun 2009)

> Schandro, zeig ihm das wenigstens nicht mit einem Button, sondern mit einem Label, so wie er es noch nicht kennt


Macht keinen Unterschied. Außerdem nehmen ich grundsätzlich keine Javatipps von Leuten an die vor 1 Stunde den Code hier geschrieben haben.
Originalzitat:

```
Graphics g = null;
super.paintComponent(g);
g.drawImage(img,20,20,this);
```


----------



## max5432 (19. Jun 2009)

Vielen Dank für die rasche Hilfe.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jun 2009)

max5432 hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte das Doppelklick auf einer Komponente abfangen. Wie macht man so etwas prinzipiel? Muss ich mit KeyListener arbeiten, oder geht man da anders vor?
> 
> Danke für jeden Tipp.



Doppelklick --> KEYlistener WTF????



Schandro hat gesagt.:


> Macht keinen Unterschied. Außerdem nehmen ich grundsätzlich keine Javatipps von Leuten an die vor 1 Stunde den Code hier geschrieben haben.
> Originalzitat:
> 
> ```
> ...




:lol: oder ;(??? :bahnhof:


----------

